# Does anyone have a backplow on their Jeep?



## ChicagoPlower (Dec 16, 2005)

After watching Jeeps blow through driveways twice as fast as me in my full size pick-up for the last couple years, I'm really think it's time to get one. During the ten inch storm we had tuesday, I saw a guy plowing with a Wrangler that had a backplow on it. It was the most efficient plowing I've ever seen. I called up Daniels today and they told me that they do make backplows specially for Jeeps. I was wondering if anyone has one on their Jeep, and how the rear end of the truck handles the down pressure of the plow. 
Thanks-


----------



## '76cj5 (Dec 12, 2003)

I was always toying with the idea myself. Have one front and rear plow. So much time can be saved. But I have an old CJ so I don't mind modifying mine to make it work. 

I don't think it would have much morre effect than having it in the front in fact it probably would be better with proper addional support. 

I'm going to search now that I know they make them.


----------



## korelandscaping (Mar 1, 2001)

There was a pic some wheres in the Jeep forum of a guy with a TJ with a 7.5 front and rear plow. IMO 7.5 might be a little big with the HP of a Jeep. I have a daniels 7.5 that I bought years back and never installed. After this season's ice storms we had, back blading was a complete waste. I will definitely be putting the back plow on my Jeep or Chevy over the summer. I just have to decide which truck. Thanks


----------



## korelandscaping (Mar 1, 2001)

*Backplow*

I looked all over the place for the pic of the guy who had the backplow and I still can't find it. I PM'ed the guy about a year back and I would love to talk with him. I have a 7.5 Daniels I want to put on mine but I have some questions. If anyone finds the guy, let me know. Thanks


----------



## watchamakalit (Jan 11, 2004)

Hmmmm....


Why is it I have to change something every year? 

I kinda like the idea of a back blade. Do the typically have the angle function of a front blade or are they just fixed straight?


----------



## larry newman (Oct 13, 2007)

I've run a back blade for 8 yrs. on my YJ. 

The best fearure is when I drop both blades when exiting an approach, lift the front blade at the street, keep the back down to make the turn into the street, and feather the snow up in the street. No piles, no stopping.

Use Timbrens all around. Forget angled back boxes...they do make them...but you want to capture snow and move it, not duplicate what your front plow can do.

Now I'm considering running a Sno Way up front, as the '93 YJ I just bought comes with one. No back box, as mine is a huge heavy hunk of iron that takes all sorts of welding to install on a jeep. If I miss it too much, I may look for a lightweight box.


----------



## watchamakalit (Jan 11, 2004)

larry newman;413264 said:


> I've run a back blade for 8 yrs. on my YJ.
> 
> The best fearure is when I drop both blades when exiting an approach, lift the front blade at the street, keep the back down to make the turn into the street, and feather the snow up in the street. No piles, no stopping.
> 
> ...


Do you have any pics of your setup? I am really contemplating something like this.


----------



## EWD (Nov 26, 2007)

larry , i am pretty sure its NY state law does not allow you to put snow in the street. Or allow you to have your plow down in the street. But back plows work great.


----------



## korelandscaping (Mar 1, 2001)

I am finally going to put my daniels back plow on my Jeep this year. It's been sitting for 4years getting rusty?? After last years icing events, I spent way to much time on salting and shoveling....I'm getting to old for manual labor @ 3am. I ordered the hydraulic containment set up so the pump is attached on the back plow instead of under the hood. This way I can hook it up to any truck if need be. The back plow I have is 7.5 wide which IMO is going to be to large for my Jeep. I am going to cut it down to 6.9 like my front plow and probably going to try a rubber cutting edge. I'm little scared to find out what's going to happen if I hit an unseen object under the snow? At least with a rubber edge it shouldn't rip the hitch off my Jeep.


----------

